# He's A handsome Little Devil!



## Coyote34 (May 1, 2008)

My wife and I travelled down to the breeder's yesterday and I believe we have found our newest addition to the pack. He is 6 wks old so not ready to go home yet. Met both sire and dam...both with great temperament. Health records and pedigree looks good on both. My first gsd in many years. 2 more weeks and the fun begins....wish us luck. I know, I know....pictures! Soon as I figure out how to do it.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Exciting!! 

Congratulations. You're going to have a great time with him. Have you thought of names?


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

The anticipation for the new puppy!







Congratulations and good luck.

Here's a link to how to post pictures. It's a sticky in the Pictures! Pictures! Pictures! forum so the instructions are near the top.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=612586&page=1#Post612586


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Awww! Have fun! Can't wait to see pictures of your new lil guy!


----------



## gdog1985 (May 6, 2008)

Have fun and better you than me


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah! Congrats on finding your pup.

Ok so you know about pictures... And we want them!

But what about a name?


----------



## Coyote34 (May 1, 2008)

Sarge will be his name. Working on the pictures. Almost went with his sister who looked alot like him but I guess with my MWD background I'm just partial to the males.


----------

